# tips on retro windows



## pedro (Mar 30, 2016)

I am looking to see if there is any faster way to cut drywall, from around old aluminum windows, to allow for new vinyl, i have to cut about 1 1/4 inches off the window wrap. Currently i use a jig to save time marking and just repeatedly score, until it is cut through. I have about 255 windows to do so if i can save time, it would help. I am looking at at using a grinder with concrete cut off wheel and vacuum system, i really dont want to deal with excessive dust, though because masking would take more time.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Some pics of what you want to do will help us give you better advise.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

Grinder with concrete cut off wheel should do the trick. As for the dust that is something that can't be avoided.


----------



## gusto (Oct 11, 2010)

That is the best idea I have seen in a long time MrWillys.


----------

